# Gypsy Type Cob, Dressage and First Time for Cob



## b7eeca9boo (Mar 26, 2012)

I am currently ridding a 6 year old gypsy type cob, gelding but he acts like a stallion. He has a full mane, tail and feathers. And he is Piebald, with only the little bit of brown on his under carriage and you can not see unless you look right under there. 
He is not mine but I look after him and do most of the ridding on him. 
For the first 4 years of his life we didn't have him so we are thinking he has never being to a show.
I am taking him to a dressage show in April (Next Month), just walk and trot.I am wondering if anyone has any ideas about the following questions... (there are a lot) :???:



Will my tweed hacking jacket (greenish colour) be alight with beige jodhpurs, black hat, black jodhpur boots, and dark green saddle cloth with a white outline?

Can I wear my body protector in the test? As his is young and I can't say that I would trust him not to do something if he wanted to. Which if he was to do anything in would be to hump and I find it hard to sit on him when he does. Plus my Mum will not like me ridding him with out it on. She will freak if I can wear one and I don't. 
If I can wear my body protector, should I wear it under my jacket (if it fits) or should I wear to on top of the jacket?

Will I be aloud to ride with the nose band I have and the brow band is the same? (See picture)









Do I need to get new reins that match the style of the nose band and brow band? I have rubber ones at moment, but they are not in the best state. I can get some plain ones with rubber and I might be able to find some with out.

Should I plait his mane and tail? This is a picture of what his mane would be like at the biggest it can be... (Sorry that half of the picture of the mane is cut off)








and this is what his tail would look like(if it comes out nice)









I know that people have to use wips sometimes in dressage. But if he see's one so much as move he freaks out, ( I think he by have been beaten with out before we got him) any ideas on what to do about this?

As well if a horse is 6ft away from him and is going past him he doesn't like it the same as them going behind him even if it is going a cross behind him, he just wants to run, and run as fast as he can, I can turn him in a circle when he does, but is there any way of warning people that he will do this if they get to close? I now that it is the natural thing for horses to do and I can understand way they do it, just at a show in a warm up area, it is a bit of a plain for me and of the other people. As well after he has had his panic over with, he hates going in to a outline and will try and not listen to me, which is a big pain. so I would really would just like to stop this in the first place or try and make people aware of the way he will act. 

Many Thanks


----------



## b7eeca9boo (Mar 26, 2012)

Please see the other thread this one is the one that my internet posted for me. :/ I have weird internet


----------

